# Who raised and Cooked thier own Turkey?



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Who raised and cooked their own turkey and what kind was it?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I raise and cook my own chickens. Turkey's are too big for our small family.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Not me! Lol. I got a really big freebee from out local grocery store. I guess they figured as much money as I spend in there I deserved something. My Grand daughter raised the pig for our Ham though. Yummy!!!! Sugar cured. Mmmm mmmm


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

We want to raise turkeys this spring for next Thanksgiving. I was thinking about broad breasted bronze. All my friends and next door neighbor are interested in getting fresh turkey next year. And then we'd also give some to the homeless shelter in town. We've thought about it for years; now that we've successfully done chickens I think we might be ready for it.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I wish you luck with that venture. Wish I could do something like that but not as long as I'm married. He hates that I got chickens, thinks they stink (which they don't), and are too much work and expensive. Of course he won't eat anything but home grown eggs now. I keep my girls happy and healthy despite his not understanding nor wanting them. Oh well I'm happy...with the chickens that is...lol.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> I wish you luck with that venture. Wish I could do something like that but not as long as I'm married. He hates that I got chickens, thinks they stink (which they don't), and are too much work and expensive. Of course he won't eat anything but home grown eggs now. I keep my girls happy and healthy despite his not understanding nor wanting them. Oh well I'm happy...with the chickens that is...lol.


Lol. Likes the eggs but not the chickens? Can't have one without the other! Do you use fermented feed? That has made all the difference with the smell for us. Saves money too! My hubby fought against chickens for years. Finally this year he agreed as long as we got some that would end up in our freezer. Well, now he's in love with one of our EE's and wants to keep her as a pet after she's done laying, lol. So you never know! Maybe yours will come around! Good luck!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

minmin1258 said:


> I wish you luck with that venture. Wish I could do something like that but not as long as I'm married. He hates that I got chickens, thinks they stink (which they don't), and are too much work and expensive. Of course he won't eat anything but home grown eggs now. I keep my girls happy and healthy despite his not understanding nor wanting them. Oh well I'm happy...with the chickens that is...lol.


Tell him it could be worse. My wife feeds every stray cat with in a 5 state radius (well it seems like that many cats). Cat poop landmines all over the yard and every window screen on the first floor ripped to shreds.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

He is just stubborn and if it's not his idea it's a bad one. I have one of those old fashioned country boys that thinks a woman's place is in the kitchen. I cook quite well but I also like my DIY projects outside. Here are a few I did last spring. I also built my own coop and then added onto it (tweeking it til I got what I wanted and chickens needed)


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

These were my projects.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

You've been quite busy!! Love those outdoor ideas!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you. Yes I had been very busy! I plan in more "projects" for next spring. I want to add tin t the roof of the run. I don't think the chicken wire and tarps are going t hold up to the snow this winter so am preparing now to make sure us fixed right for next yes at as is too late now t try to fix.


----------



## Keegs (Feb 25, 2014)

I Just hunt my own but either way turkeys = Yum!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> These were my projects.


Wow! minmin, Im impressed. You've got skills. I love the AC cover!


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

We raised 3 turkeys last year. One for thanksgiving, one for Christmas, and a spare in case. 

We had two hens and a tom. I planned on cooking up the tom for thanksgiving but he was just too big for any pan. Dressed out he was 37lbs. so we cooked the smaller hen at 24lbs.

The picks are of the tom 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

Oops, here are the pics



























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank for the compliments. I'm busy with new projects now... These were started Sunday when it was 50* outside. Didn't get t finish them because the sky started crying. Lol then temps dropped 20 degrees in 45 minutes and was snowing before I got my tools and supplies cleaned up! 






bantam coop 







Duckling box. 
Both incomplete. Darn it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

